# Soil Test for TigerinFL



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

looks like I need some potash. since I have over 6k sq ft of lawn it looks like I need at least 6 bags?

anything else you suggest????


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

A little bit of dolomite lime and some foliar iron/micronutrients .


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

6 bags of what? I wouldn't use the 0-0-60 as that is Muriate of Potash and has Chlorine in it. Try looking for some Sulfate of Potash(Potassium Sulfate) 0-0-50 or even Potassium Nitrate 13-0-46 and apply it at 2-3lbs/K every month and you should be good by the end of the season. You can also apply some lime like Greendoc suggested too but I would just not do it on the same day you lay fertilizer.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I bet your soil is really sandy


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> I bet your soil is really sandy


you'd be safe in saying that. let's just say we could easily have put a beach volleyball court in our backyard


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> 6 bags of what? I wouldn't use the 0-0-60 as that is Muriate of Potash and has Chlorine in it. Try looking for some Sulfate of Potash(Potassium Sulfate) 0-0-50 or even Potassium Nitrate 13-0-46 and apply it at 2-3lbs/K every month and you should be good by the end of the season. You can also apply some lime like Greendoc suggested too but I would just not do it on the same day you lay fertilizer.


can you tell me the difference Chlorine would make? I am clueless on all this


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

TigerinFL said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > 6 bags of what? I wouldn't use the 0-0-60 as that is Muriate of Potash and has Chlorine in it. Try looking for some Sulfate of Potash(Potassium Sulfate) 0-0-50 or even Potassium Nitrate 13-0-46 and apply it at 2-3lbs/K every month and you should be good by the end of the season. You can also apply some lime like Greendoc suggested too but I would just not do it on the same day you lay fertilizer.
> ...


I don't think in the grand schemes of things it would do much harm but your lawn really doesn't need Chlorine and the other 2 options will actually help your lawn more. If it is all you can get your hands on then so be it, the Potassium in your lawn will outweigh any harm(if any) the Chlorine will do.


----------

